# Nikolaustrial Köln Samstag 1.12.2012



## biketrialer (10. November 2012)

aktuelle Info erhalten per email:

dieses Jahr gibt es natürlich auch wieder einen Nikolaustrial, auch fürs Fahrrad 
Die "Jam" am 1.12, startet um 11uhr.
Der Kostenbeitrag beläuft sich auf 5.


[email protected]


ich werde am start sein und hoffe ein paar old school fahrer anzutreffen


----------



## python (10. November 2012)

Das hört sich verdammt gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (10. November 2012)

biketrialer schrieb:


> aktuelle Info erhalten per email:
> 
> dieses Jahr gibt es natÃ¼rlich auch wieder einen Nikolaustrial, auch fÃ¼rs Fahrrad
> Die "Jam" am 1.12, startet um 11uhr.
> ...









Bin auch definitiv am Start


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. November 2012)

Klink mich auch ein !


----------



## trialelmi (11. November 2012)

biketrialer schrieb:


> ich werde am start sein und hoffe ein paar old school fahrer anzutreffen


Wen nennst Du denn Oldschool.


----------



## bikersemmel (11. November 2012)

bin dabei. das wird wieder eine mords Gaudi.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. November 2012)

Wieder so ne weite Anreise.... Wir sehen uns.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2012)

Wird die Jam nur Samstag sein?


----------



## python (12. November 2012)

Niko trial ist doch immer nur ein Tag


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2012)

Ich war bisher noch nie beim Nikolaustrial.
Fange aber schonmal an meine Schue zu putzen.


----------



## kamo-i (12. November 2012)

Heyho! Würden auch aus WOB anreisen! Aber für nur einen Tag fahren mit gleichtägiger An-/Abreise nen bisschen grenzwertig vom Aufwand. Daher: 

Würde Samstag Abend dann noch mit paar Leuten was gehen? Könnte man zu dritt bei jemandem nächtigen (auch nur auf Iso, egal)? Und Sonntag vll. noch ne Street-Session (je nach Befinden ^^ )???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (12. November 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Wen nennst Du denn Oldschool.



hmm.... mindestens 10jahre trial gefahren und älter als 30...


----------



## trialelmi (12. November 2012)

Das erfülle ich ja fast doppelt in beiden Richtungen xD


----------



## Merlin06 (14. November 2012)

Hallo, würde mir das ganze ganz gern mal live angucken. Nur auf anfrage an der oben erwähnten Email Adresse erhalte ich irgendwie keine Antwort. Kann mir vieleicht jemand was zum ablauf der Veranstaltung schreiben?! Wäre über info's sehr dankbar. Lohnt sich ne anreise von 180 km?  Gruß Jens


----------



## Merlin06 (14. November 2012)

Hallo, würde mir das Ganze ganz gern mal live angucken. Nur auf Anfrage an der oben erwähnten Email Adresse erhalte ich irgendwie keine Antwort. Kann mir vieleicht jemand was zum Ablauf der Veranstaltung schreiben?! Wäre über info's sehr dankbar. Lohnt sich ne anreise von 180 km , das würd ich wohl zum gucken mal fahren.  Gruß Jens


----------



## Insomnia- (14. November 2012)

Ist immer Super Atmosphäre, jede fahrerklasse vertreten ob Anfänger oder worldcup Fahrer. Von inspired Skye über ozonyys Curve und koxx Sky und Echo Rahmen ist auch ziemlich jedes Fahrrad vertreten um Eindrücke zu gewinnen sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit. Ich würde auf jeden fall mal reinsehen.mfg Elias


----------



## python (15. November 2012)

lohnt sich auf jedenfall auch nur fürs gucken ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omar (19. November 2012)

Habt Ihr noch ein paar Eckdaten für nicht Kölnkundige neugierige Trialanfänger? Nehme an, dass Event findet in den Abenteuerhallen statt, oder? Wann fängt es an und wann ist ungefähr Ende? 

Schon mal danke vorab.


----------



## Merlin06 (20. November 2012)

Hallo, also meine InfoÂ´s die ich bei  der oben angegebenen Email Adresse erhalten habe.

-Start ist um 11 Uhr 
-Kostenbeitrag 5â¬
-Anmeldung erfolgt am Tag der Veranstalltung vor Ort
-Es Handelt sich um eine reine Jam , soll heiÃen kein Wettkampf im   eigentlichem Sinn . Material zum Hindernissbau wird gestellt
bzw. ist vorhanden. 

Ich hoffe das ich es Zeitlich schaffe, dann werde ich es mir auf jedenfall ansehen und eventuell mein Rad mitbringen. Vieleicht kann man ja noch das ein oder andere lernen. 

MfG Jens


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. November 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Die Eckdaten stimmen - danke Merlin06!

Nun eine fÃ¼r uns persÃ¶nlich wichtige Information:

Worum es "uns" eigentlich geht: Bitte verwechselt den Nikolausjam NICHT mit unserem FrÃ¼hlingsjam!
Die Sache ist die: Phil, bzw. wir KÃ¶lner Trialer allgemein, steckten unsere Energie bisher immer in den Nikolaustrial als "SpaÃwettkampf" und dann 3 Monate spÃ¤ter in den FÃ¼hlingsjam - zwei vÃ¶llig verschiedene Konzepte. Mit den Jahren wurde der FrÃ¼hlingsjam immer grÃ¶Ãer und beliebter, das heiÃt Sponsoren, knapp 130 GÃ¤ste, Verpflegung, Schlafen, extravagante Aufbauten, Skatepark... Das Event hat sich langsam rumgesprochen und wird jedes Jahr von uns mit Liebe organisiert und durchgefÃ¼hrt. Dazu sind wir meist schon am Vortag morgens auf den Beinen und bauen bis tief in die Nacht auf. Hier geben wir uns MÃ¼he und betrachten das Ganze als unser "Baby" 

WÃ¤hrendessen ist der Nikolaustrial ein separates Geschehen geworden. In den bisherigen Jahren (bis 2011) war der Nikolaustrial ein Wettkampf zum SpaÃ an der Freude - leichte Sektionen, Fahrer allen KÃ¶nnens und Punktrichter, die ausversehen mal wegschauten, wenn jemand einen FuÃ setzen musste 
Dann wurden uns die MÃ¶glichkeiten etwas eingeschrÃ¤nkt (so war unter anderem von Personalmangel die Rede) und der Nikolaustrial wurde zum Jam ummodeliert - prinzipiell gegen unseren Willen.
Warum? Ganz einfach: Wir haben schon einen Jam. Und der Nikolaustermin liegt viel zu nah an unserem FrÃ¼hlingsjam (ca. 7./.8.2), wodurch wir eine Verlagerung befÃ¼rchten. Denn nun hatten wir plÃ¶tzlich zwei Events mit Ã¤hnlichem Konzept.
Ab da haben sich unter anderem Phil und ich etwas aus der Organisation des Nikolaus"Jams" gehalten, weil uns quasie unsere langjÃ¤hrige Wettkampfveranstaltung gemoppst und verÃ¤ndert wurde und so auch noch unser eigentliches "Hauptevent" beeinflusst.
NatÃ¼rlich sind wir immernoch involviert, bauen auf und helfen wo es geht, aber der Punkt ist:

Der dicke-fette-zweitÃ¤gige-ich-reise-gerne-800km-fÃ¼r-das-geile-erlebnis-an Jam, in den wir uns schon wochenlang vorher voll reinknieen und den wir niemals aus der hand geben werden, ist der FrÃ¼hlingsjam Anfang Februar! Der Nikolaustrial ist und bleibt ein eintÃ¤giges Event und ist daher bitte keinesfalls mit dem Jam zu vergleichen/vertauschen 


Klingt alles negativer als es eigentlich ist, Fakt ist wir bebauen und heizen die Halle fÃ¼r den Nikolaustrial  wie Ã¼blich, jeder ist herzlich eingeladen nach Herzenlust zu fahren - Phil und ich werden natÃ¼rlich auch da sein. Linus wird erst zum Jam wieder in deutschen Landen sein 

Bis zum 1.12. Jungs


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. November 2012)

besser hätte mann/frau es nicht schreiben können 

trotzdem @ martin

am nikolaustrial, schepper ich dich weg ^^ was ist eigentlich mit linus ? muss ich dann für zwei fahren ? sollen wir abends noch ne herrenrunde machen ?  daniel sagt bestimmt nicht nein 

moppel

ps. kommt alle vorbei ! es lohnt sich immer !


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. November 2012)

Hej Jungs,

noch eine kleine Frage, da es ja wohl kein "Wettkampf" mehr ist sondern eher nen Jam, ist es ja wohl auch kein Problem wenn man nen halbes Stündchen bis Stündchen zu spät kommt oder?

Lg,

Flo


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. November 2012)

Kuchen kann alles entschuldigen ! ;D


----------



## Insomnia- (28. November 2012)

Nein. Einlass ist um 11. ab 11.15 uhr bis Ende der Veranstaltung sind die Tore abgeschlossen. Keiner geht früher, keiner kommt später!

Klar kannst du kommen wann's dir passt


----------



## Insomnia- (30. November 2012)

Bräuchte noch nen vbrake booster fürs Element. Kann da wer was zum Jam morgen mitbringen ?
MfG Elias


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. November 2012)

Lochabstand?
Hab auch noch eine Rubberqueen, bei Interesse Pack ich den ein.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. November 2012)

gemessen sinds 10cm lochabstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. November 2012)

Die Halle ist geschmückt.
Es wird GEIL!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Dezember 2012)

Gutes Fahrerfeld und nette Atmosphäre !
War richtig geil.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Dezember 2012)

war ne klasse schlacht! 

freu mich schon auf die ersten fotos


----------



## biketrialer (1. Dezember 2012)

war echt super heute mit den ganzen leuten zu trialen


----------



## Merlin06 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ist ne echt nette Location und für jeden was dabei. 


Warm, trocken, Musik alles dabei 
Schade das es sowas nicht in meiner nähe gibt, grade in der Winterzeit.

Hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt.


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin auf die Bilder gespannt
Atmosphäre war echt angenehm!
Super angenehmes Fahrerfeld, von allem etwas vertreten.
Nette Menschen gute Laune und gut was zu lachen, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Da hat sich die Mühe beim Aufbau 1000mal gelohnt.
VIelen Dank.
MFG
Elias


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. Dezember 2012)




----------

